# Ski-Doo Team Roller Clutch for sale



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

$250 OBO

*Free Delivery* to *business* in Metro Detroit/Ann Arbor/Jackson/ Flint areas


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Free Delivery to business in Metro Detroit/Ann Arbor/Jackson/ Flint areas

Off of my 2003 Rev..800.... 
Team Roller Clutch....!! $225.00 

New in box...Medium fixed windshield / hand guards / all fasteners....$125.00


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Maybe you should post these in the classified section on this site.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Tried posting there, message appears that I do not have authorization to do so.......


----------

